# Verizon Strike...



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice. A proud bunch they should be. :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The biggest failure of any union is the inability to recognize their enemy.

The problem is not the individual *man* who works non-union. The problem is the *company* that refuses to provide safe working conditions or proper wages to that man.

Nonsense like this does absolutely nothing to help unionization and everything to hurt it. It makes adversaries out of the very people they should be trying to recruit. 

-John


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Ugh. When are they going to outlaw this 19th century dinosaur? get a job losers!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

They got guys like Joe Biden on their side. What did you expect? 

I feel very little sympathy for any union worker who is like the people you described Scott. 

Ask what you can do for your country, not what your country can do for you. Bastards.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

does anyone know what they are upset about..?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In any group there are butt heads, the local should try to rein these butt heads in, and allow brighter members to make the news.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

captkirk said:


> does anyone know what they are upset about..?


From what I gather the contract with the IBEW is up and the IBEW doesn't care because they already have enough dead weight.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> In any group there are butt heads, the local should try to rein these butt heads in, and let brighter members to make the news.


It would be very hard for them to completely change their ways like this, wouldn't it? :whistling2:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

captkirk said:


> does anyone know what they are upset about..?


Verizon is trying to take away their pensions,health insurance and a few other things.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> does anyone know what they are upset about..?


They want their customers to pay 100% of their health insurance.

With 20% Unemployment they should just "FIRE" them all:thumbup:

There are plenty of people that would love to have their jobs at the current pay...:thumbsup:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Funny how only half the story ever makes the news. I guess no one heard about the management who ran through a picket line, running one guys foot over and hitting another person in the head with a mirror.

Honestly, the story that is posted sounds like total BS.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Funny how only half the story ever makes the news. I guess no one heard about the management who ran through a picket line, running one guys foot over and hitting another person in the head with a mirror.
> 
> Honestly, the story that is posted sounds like total BS.


Again if they don't like their jobs they can quit.

Btw my phone service is Verizon and they better have 24/7 service.

The management should just fire them all and get some men that want to work.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Again if they don't like their jobs they can quit.
> 
> Btw my phone service is Verizon and they better have 24/7 service.
> 
> The management should just fire them all and get some men that want to work.


:sleep1:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I hear there hiring subs!!


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

My great grandfather used to beat the crap out of the foremen when they had labor disagreements. That was how they worked it out in the 19th century. Unions are a 20th century establishment.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

From what *LITTLE I KNOW*, the strikers are the land line guys and I think this sector of Verizon is being whittled away. Subcontractors and less land lines, I know my FIOS was installed by piece work hacks.

I do understand the men freaking out by their possible loss of pensions and health insurance, but in many business these bennies are shrinking.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> :sleep1:


You guys are sinking your own ship as a Verizon customer i better have 24/7 service if i don't then they will lose and the majority of their customers feel the same way .

Their workers get above average pay and beni's acting like a bunch of spoiled babys they should just "FIRE" them all...:thumbup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

In b4 Noah


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Ugh. When are they going to outlaw this 19th century dinosaur? get a job losers!


...and I'm sure when your boss wants to send you to a prevailing rate job, you refuse,......right?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> You guys are sinking your own ship as a Verizon customer i better have 24/7 service if i don't then they will lose and the majority of their customers feel the same way .
> 
> Their workers get above average pay and beni's acting like a bunch of spoiled babys they should just "FIRE" them all...:thumbup:


Fact is, these corporations are making billions of dollars quarterly and they want to nickle dime the working man.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Funny how only half the story ever makes the news. I guess no one heard about the management who ran through a picket line, running one guys foot over and hitting another person in the head with a mirror.
> 
> Honestly, the story that is posted sounds like total BS.


 OMG a management guy went through a picket line,(wanting to work),run over a guys foot (wanting to get to work), and hit sime poor soul with a mirror(im guessing he would not move, but i could be wrong).One premise of a picket line is to prevent people from getting to their jobs, my attitude is this," move it guys, i gotta get to work"


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> They want their customers to pay 100% of their health insurance.
> 
> With 20% Unemployment they should just "FIRE" them all:thumbup:
> 
> There are plenty of people that would love to have their jobs at the current pay...:thumbsup:


I suppose you believe that if/when the company prevails and cuts the worker benefits that you are going to get a savings on your phone bill?

How do you figure the customers don't pay the whole insurance bill anyway? The big difference becomes whether or not the company pays for it before they hand you the check or you pay for it after (and have less to spend on things like electricians). Either way they're getting fd because of how much it costs

If things keep going the way they are headed a contractor is going to be able to use legally imported construction trades help because they can "prove" that enough native skilled help doesn't exist, just like they do in a number of high tech industries.

You sure do find it easy to bitch about electricians who work cheaper than you. Why don't you just step right up and lower YOUR hourly rate 15 or 20 bucks to help out because of current conditions. I can find plenty of guys on Craig's list that are at least willing to replace your ass for less than you charge, heck, maybe even two at once. Works both ways. Idiot


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

My attitude is I don't run over people with a car.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> My attitude is I don't run over people with a car.


 I totally agree here,:thumbsup:.. but would you also agree that nobody should intentionally stand in front of my vehicle to prevent me from doing my job?


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

itsunclebill said:


> I suppose you believe that if/when the company prevails and cuts the worker benefits that you are going to get a savings on your phone bill?
> 
> How do you figure the customers don't pay the whole insurance bill anyway? The big difference becomes whether or not the company pays for it before they hand you the check or you pay for it after (and have less to spend on things like electricians). Either way they're getting fd because of how much it costs
> 
> ...


 This is a VERY valid point.. but you dont see the masses of non union guys standing in front of "craigslists" office,not letting them do their jobs. We compete in a market that is not allways fair and equal,and bitch constantly


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

ilikepez said:


> My attitude is I don't run over people with a car.


I do. I just plastered the pizza guy. Busted the hell out of my fender. Screw him he shouldn't be on my sidewalk.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


gold said:


> I do. I just plastered the pizza guy. Busted the hell out of my fender. Screw him he shouldn't be on my sidewalk.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

rnr electric said:


> I totally agree here,:thumbsup:.. but would you also agree that nobody should intentionally stand in front of my vehicle to prevent me from doing my job?


I don't know. I've never been on either side of a picket line. In general I support the unions right to strike. It seems like whenever a company wants to save money it comes off the back of the workers. So I can see where they come from.

Personally I would never block someones entrance or exit during a protest, nor would I vandalize property or get violent. I think it makes you look bad.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> I don't know. I've never been on either side of a picket line. In general I support the unions right to strike. It seems like whenever a company wants to save money it comes off the back of the workers. So I can see where they come from.
> 
> Personally I would never block someones entrance or exit during a protest, nor would I vandalize property or get violent. I think it makes you look bad.


 I agree with you, i have no problem with unions (stated upfront:thumbsup. but if i think i am not being treated fairly, i feel i have 2 options.. talk to management,or move on. although i am an employer now.. as an employee i have allways felt that if my dedication and skills were not appreciated or fairly compensated then i would move to the next "better" opportunity.I have never felt "entitled" to anything because i had a large backing.
Personally, i think unions are not the problem. I think the whole country should have a GOVERNED "unified" liscensing system for all trades, I can go to any mill and work and the other guys can wire any house,restaurant etc. That would put us all on the same playing field,paying same w/c,GL,and general overhead.. i dont know if this would work but it would be nice.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn, 45,000 people not working.

and I didn't even notice.:whistling2:

Whats that tell ya?


Oh ya, I did notice:

As I drove by their office in Medford today,

I saw 6 Revenue enhancement officers (cops On over time details) and 7 verizon workers.

Thats a good use of resources.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

leland said:


> Damn, 45,000 people not working.
> 
> and I didn't even notice.:whistling2:
> 
> Whats that tell ya?


 is that from verizon?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

itsunclebill said:


> I suppose you believe that if/when the company prevails and cuts the worker benefits that you are going to get a savings on your phone bill?
> 
> How do you figure the customers don't pay the whole insurance bill anyway? The big difference becomes whether or not the company pays for it before they hand you the check or you pay for it after (and have less to spend on things like electricians). Either way they're getting fd because of how much it costs
> 
> ...


Yes it does work both ways..

First of all no one has a right to Employer provided health insurance and that only came about because of wage control in the 1940's another failed policy.

Second these guys have jobs there are 20% of the able body work force that can not find one,,Yet these guys think it is OK not to do their job and go on strike.

Third when i have Employees they are paid well above the market rate and if they want health insurance i will help the find it and they can pay for it them selves.

Because of state law that went into effect in 2006 i will not hire any one because i am an Electrical contractor not a health insurance provider.

Fourth back in 1977 when i was 17 i went to the local IBEW looking for a job like a man i went there by my self BIG Mistake.

The first and last question he asked me is who do you Know?:blink:

I told him the truth i said no one he got up out of his chair and chewed my head off and he sicked his thugs on me and i got the ever living chit kicked out of me on the spot i lost 4 teeth had my arm broken and could no see out of my eyes for two weeks..

Guess that makes me an Idiot


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

leland said:


> Damn, 45,000 people not working.
> 
> *and I didn't even notice.:whistling2:
> 
> Whats that tell ya?*










Nice house!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Harry, I like your philosophy.

But this story I have to doubt.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> Harry, I like your philosophy.
> 
> But this story I have to doubt.


Does not matter if you doubt it that is fine with me.


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

Harry, was that the "FBI" days?(friend/brother/in law). I have actually heard of stories like that.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NWsparky said:


> Harry, was that the "FBI" days?(friend/brother/in law). I have actually heard of stories like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Yup i wish i knew what i was walking into but i was just a 17 year old dummy..

Now I'm a 51 year old dummy....:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

And people wonder why unions have a bad reputation with some people - because of crap like the "FBI".

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

FBI meant you knew someone to get in, not that they beat a 17yo kid up for asking for a job. Total BS. 
Just fodder to fuel anti-unionism.


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

On another point, just because they are represented by the IBEW does not mean they are Electricians. They are working for a TELCO, prob with specialised jobs, that do not translate outside of Verizon. It is kind of hard to just go to another company, when your current company owns the industry in your area.
Sure, your a substation tech of 25 years, but POCO cuts your insurance; too bad go work for the other POCO... wait, they are the only one.
As for the mayhem in the OP, sounds like sensationalism pr for management to garner public support, as we have recently seen with the NFL and NBA.


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

636Sparky said:


> FBI meant you knew someone to get in, not that they beat a 17yo kid up for asking for a job. Total BS.
> Just fodder to fuel anti-unionism.


So 636sparky, I am in the union myself and so was the guy that I used to work for who first hand went through what harry is talking about. The guy I know got in in 1980. But hey, what does he know, since you say it is BS he must be lying too??:thumbsup: ......Let me guess, either you are new to the union, or a die hard dont screw my brothers jw?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

636Sparky said:


> FBI meant you knew someone to get in, not that they beat a 17yo kid up for asking for a job. Total BS.
> Just fodder to fuel anti-unionism.


If you say so you were not there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

In all fairness to Union workers.. I would be upset if the company brought in sub contractors to do my job but *only* if they were non-union..

It keeps the playing field level.. but wanting them to pay 100% of health insurance costs is not acceptable.. :no:


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

NWsparky said:


> So 636sparky, I am in the union myself and so was the guy that I used to work for who first hand went through what harry is talking about. The guy I know got in in 1980. But hey, what does he know, since you say it is BS he must be lying too??:thumbsup: ......Let me guess, either you are new to the union, or a die hard dont screw my brothers jw?


Neither, just a disillusioned, wormy one that has a hard time believing that. What you are telling me that grown men, beat up a kid because he asked for a job? He didn't cross a picket line, go in there doing anything that was counterproductive to the Local, and they just decided to beat him up? 
The guy you used to work for got his arse whooped, and then still became a member? Routine jumping in initiation?
Just sounds like sensationalism to me. Their is no logic to it. What would these goons and BA gain by doing this?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

636Sparky said:


> Neither, just a disillusioned, wormy one that has a hard time believing that. What you are telling me that grown men, beat up a kid because he asked for a job? He didn't cross a picket line, go in there doing anything that was counterproductive to the Local, and they just decided to beat him up?
> The guy you used to work for got his arse whooped, and then still became a member? Routine jumping in initiation?
> Just sounds like sensationalism to me. Their is no logic to it. What would these goons and BA gain by doing this?


 because back then they could get away with it.

Today they could not.


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

636Sparky said:


> The guy you used to work for got his arse whooped, and then still became a member? Routine jumping in initiation?


Did I say he got beat up......no. What I said is that he went through the same type of BS that came with the FBI. But you are dead set believing that none of this ever happened and it is just "anti union talk" :no:

have a good one


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't say that, you insinuated he had been assaulted:


NWsparky said:


> So 636sparky, I am in the union myself and so was the guy that I used to work for who first hand went through what harry is talking about.


Harry was talking about being beat up, you referenced FBI.
I know the FBI rules happened.
I know their were some very violent, and uncontrolled days in the past. 
I apologize to you Harry for calling you a liar.
I still have a hard time believing that they focused on requiring a 17yo to get medical attention because he asked for a job. If you had said you crossed a picket line, worked non union, or anything that was counter to their interests; I would have no doubt. Then again that was a different time, and a different part of the country.
They way I see it were all men out to make a living, I could care less if you are union or non, everyone has to eat. My job is to make my employer successful, keeping me successful, and maintaining work for my guys. I just happen to be a union trained guy. I didn't believe everything they spewed, and I'll be sure to doubt everything coming back from the other side, as well.


----------



## hobobob (Aug 10, 2011)

gold said:


> I hear there hiring subs!!


No, their not "subs" there *scabs*,and hopefully if they are hired on will pay a heavy price for crossing the line. verizon men and women work a difficult hazardous job and deserve top pay and benefits. *scabs *only add to the problem


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool another example of the unions bitching, whining and carrying on. 

As usual they still haven't accepted the fact they are the real problem.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Verizon workers here are C.W.A. Not I.B.E.W.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Verizon Strike...


Yeah ...

Verizon has a main garage / service office no more then a 1/4 mile from our office on the same road.

The road is lightly traveled so the POS strikers do their best to block traffic on the street and draw attention to themselves. When I went by yesterday I would describe it as a mob that was close to riot stage. The cops apparently though so as well as they had at least 10 cops there trying to keep traffic moving.


Maybe I will take some pictures today.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/...67/verizon-investigates-fiber-optic-sabotage/


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Cool another example of the unions bitching, whining and carrying on.
> 
> As usual they still haven't accepted the fact they are the real problem.


 I pay $350 a month to verizon! These workers are another union in line that the working men want to retire with dignity. What next? XOM?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> I pay $350 a month to verizon! These workers are another union in line that the working men want to retire with dignity. What next? XOM?


There is very little dignity in extortion.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> There is very little dignity in extortion.


:thumbup: exactly. 

I want to like unions, but they make it so damn hard. I know there are plenty of good members like Brian and slick but till something is done about all the useless garbage members unions are on my list.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I want to like unions, but they make it so damn hard.


Very well put.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Verizon workers here are C.W.A. Not I.B.E.W.


 
They are actually both.

Inside personel and repair are CWA

Lineman and splicers are IBEW


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Very well put.


I always try to come up with good points while sizing generators and fuel tanks at 2 in the morning.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The road is lightly traveled so the POS strikers do their best to block traffic on the street and draw attention to themselves. When I went by yesterday I would describe it as a mob that was close to riot stage. The cops apparently though so as well as they had at least 10 cops there trying to keep traffic moving.



Did somebody say POS......



hobobob said:


> No, their not "subs" there *scabs*,and hopefully if they are hired on will pay a heavy price for crossing the line. verizon men and women work a difficult hazardous job and deserve top pay and benefits. *scabs *only add to the problem


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> My attitude is I don't run over people with a car.


I cannot say the same I have hit a few scaly wags.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hobobob said:


> verizon men and women *work a difficult hazardous job *and deserve top pay and benefits.


Really?

Yeah those coax cables and cat 5 jacks can really kick your ass. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I truly have not followed the issues behind this strike, but a few years ago Dominion Electric, wanted to cut retirements and health care cost, while the executives received record bonuses and the company had record profits.

If the benefits these workers are discussing are promises made by the company and if the company is still viable, still making a profit and management is not taking a hit as well, they should not ask for cuts for the workers. NOW if the union is asking for raises and better bennies in this economy they are foolish.

But there is no way the majority of the public will tolerate BS by the strikers. True or not it seems the public blames unions for some of our economic problems. Lose the public and the union will have a tougher road in labor discussions.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Really?
> 
> Yeah those coax cables and cat 5 jacks can really kick your ass. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Their much harder then those puny little 750's MCM copper cables..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Their much harder then those puny little 750's MCM copper cables..:laughing::laughing:


And the voltage level KILLER, I mean in comparison to 480/277 VAC one has to shake in their boots.:blink::no::001_huh:


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes it does work both ways..
> 
> First of all no one has a right to Employer provided health insurance and that only came about because of wage control in the 1940's another failed policy.
> 
> ...


No, looks like we need to add "blithering".

People have a right to anything they can negotiate as part of a total compensation package. Verizon makes money like a printing press. They don't have any reason to cut benefits other than they think they can. There's no shortage of money for executive compensation, plant expansion, and free phones. I'd feel a bit differently if the situation was like the UAW striking Studebaker in the 60s.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

itsunclebill said:


> No, looks like we need to add "blithering".
> 
> People have a right to anything they can negotiate as part of a total compensation package. Verizon makes money like a printing press. They don't have any reason to cut benefits other than they think they can. There's no shortage of money for executive compensation, plant expansion, and free phones. I'd feel a bit differently if the situation was like the UAW striking Studebaker in the 60s.



What Verizon makes is really none of anyone's business but their own.

I might be more sympathetic to the strikers if the vehicles they arrive in to strike did not all look very expensive and brand new. 


The come across as spoiled bitches.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wonder how much sympathy they really expect to get in a day and age of high unemployment and great uncertainty in the economy. :no:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think the union should have to pay the government back for ALL of the cops overtime or even any time they spend babysitting these little winey babies.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I wonder how much sympathy they really expect to get in a day and age of high unemployment and great uncertainty in the economy. :no:


That certainly crossed my mind as well.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

You can't blame them for being upset..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

captkirk said:


> You can't blame them for being upset..


Really??


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you guys gonna tell me one of the biggest tele companies can't afford to pay these peoples bennies........that's silly. Why has everyone vilified workers that have real bennies....?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Are you guys gonna tell me one of the biggest tele companies can't afford to pay these peoples bennies........that's silly.


They do not have to work for Verizon. 




> Why has everyone vilified workers that have real bennies....?


That is an unjust characterization.

Why do these workers have to act like a bunch of A holes as I saw them do yesterday?

I have no issue at all with people wanting more, I do have a problem when they think they are owed it just for showing up.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

hobobob said:


> will pay a heavy price for crossing the line.


I'm jumping all over that sub work. There are adds everywhere for micro-duct crews!! There even talking about 1 year contracts. Count me in!!

I'm glad these guys are striking I hope they hold out until they get everything they are asking for and then some. I'll cover things while you boys handle the strike!!

:rockon:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BBQ said:


> They do not have to work for Verizon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i didnt read the whole thread, to many wackos posting but I ment more in general. Its like the modern day witch hunt..... "Hey look at that guy, hes got bennies and 401k .......get him...." whyyyyy you..."


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> They do not have to work for Verizon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....just out of curiosity, do you have any idea how much profit Verizon made last year?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

360max said:


> ....just out of curiosity, do you have any idea how much profit Verizon made last year?


On an annual basis, Verizon reported 90 cents in 2010 EPS, compared with $1.72 (as adjusted) in 2009.

http://news.vzw.com/news/2011/01/pr2011-01-25.html


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

I will never understand the unions.. I have had the unfortunate to have to cross picket lines when I was working for a national roll out company.. I understand that they want more from the job, but why in the hell do the take it out on the poor soul walking across that stupid picket line.. I have had bricks, bottles, and other stupid **** thrown at me. I wasnt there for there stupid jobs, I was there is do un-related job work inside the home offices, but they just dont give a damn, you cross there line in the sand they act like two year olds. I wish if they would strike , stirke quitely and let the union handle it, dont be an idiot throwing ****


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

captkirk said:


> i didnt read the whole thread, to many wackos posting but I ment more in general. Its like the modern day witch hunt..... "Hey look at that guy, hes got bennies and 401k .......get him...." whyyyyy you..."


That's the way you see it. The way I see it is gimme gimme gimme and if you don't you'll be sorry. That's also the way the strikers portray themselves. Nobody is _entitled_ to anything. PERIOD. 

Today my wife went to go grocery shopping. There happens to be a large Verizon store in the same shopping center. As she tried to drive in the strikers blocked and surrounded her car. Her and my kids were stuck in the middle of what can only be described as a group of thugs. The POS detail cop did absolutely nothing as one would expect. 

Scum of the earth every single one of them.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

360max said:


> ....just out of curiosity, do you have any idea how much profit Verizon made last year?


 
And do you know how much profit they lost in the wired sector?

The sector that is currently on strike?

You can look at the company as a whole. The wired sector is losing money faster the our president. Verizon has already been selling portions of it to Fronteir Communications.

If the union gets what they want, Verizon will not exist a year from now. They will disolve the wired communications or sell it off.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> There happens to be a large Verizon store in the same shopping center. As she tried to drive in the strikers blocked and surrounded her car. Her and my kids were stuck in the middle of what can only be described as a group of thugs.



No way, Brother Noah has explained how that is all in the past and we just hold a grudge too long. 






(Actually I saw pretty much the same thing at the picket line down the street from our office.)


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> That's the way you see it. The way I see it is gimme gimme gimme and if you don't you'll be sorry. That's also the way the strikers portray themselves. Nobody is _entitled_ to anything. PERIOD.
> 
> Today my wife went to go grocery shopping. There happens to be a large Verizon store in the same shopping center. As she tried to drive in the strikers blocked and surrounded her car. Her and my kids were stuck in the middle of what can only be described as a group of thugs. The POS detail cop did absolutely nothing as one would expect.
> 
> Scum of the earth every single one of them.


You are COMPLETLY FULL OF **** !!!!

I am anti union as they get but your story is just a story. These aren't typical union thugs they have all worked for one compnay their entire career. The picketers at a Verizon store aren't allowed to do that becuase there are other stores in the shopping center.

They aren't even striking the cellular company they just keep a skeleton crew to make sure the store doesn't get deliverys across the picket line.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Really?
> 
> Yeah those coax cables and cat 5 jacks can really kick your ass. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


NO.. BBQ.. you are wrong.. 

More than once I have heard about the skilled technicians of Verizon drilling holes from inside the house and hitting the SE cable on the outside of the house..

They blamed the electrician for not using pipe to protect the wires.. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> No way, Brother Noah has explained how that is all in the past and we just hold a grudge too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. Next time my wife and kids are being harassed by a bunch of low lifes I'll tell her to get out of the car and hug them. :laughing:

I passed a whole bunch of Verizon stores on rt 9 and it was the same at each one. Crowds of strikers blocking the driveways. What actually surprised me was them blocking the doors too. They were walking in a line right in front of the entry to the store. I'd think that since that was private property that wouldn't be allowed. Guess I thought wrong. Although maybe it isn't allowed but who's going to put a stop to it? The Union brother cops. :laughing:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> You are COMPLETLY FULL OF **** !!!!
> 
> I am anti union as they get but your story is just a story. These aren't typical union thugs they have all worked for one compnay their entire career. The picketers at a Verizon store aren't allowed to do that becuase there are other stores in the shopping center.
> 
> They aren't even striking the cellular company they just keep a skeleton crew to make sure the store doesn't get deliverys across the picket line.


99.99999999999999% of the so-called "union thug" stories that are posted here are total made up bull****. I crack up every time I read one. Some of them are so outlandish that it's painfully obvious it's made up crap. Some of the stories that are told here are things that are out right illegal and would land a union in heavy, heavy fines. Picket lines are tightly regulated, and companies pay henchmen to watch them like hawks, just waiting to smack a fat law suite against a union.

I think outside of maybe 2 or 3 people here, the majority of the washed up old geezers haven't ever even seen a picket line, let alone cross one. I mean, what the hell, who's gonna picket **** Master Electrician installing landscape lighting at grandma's house???????

Bunch of fat frauds.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> You are COMPLETLY FULL OF **** !!!!
> 
> I am anti union as they get but your story is just a story. These aren't typical union thugs they have all worked for one compnay their entire career. The picketers at a Verizon store aren't allowed to do that becuase there are other stores in the shopping center.
> 
> They aren't even striking the cellular company they just keep a skeleton crew to make sure the store doesn't get deliverys across the picket line.


Oh really??? My "story" as you call it, is 100 percent FACT. Your points are 100 percent opposite of what I have witnessed. I'll try to get some video tomorrow.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> 99.99999999999999% of the so-called "union thug" stories that are posted here are total made up bull****. I crack up every time I read one. Some of them are so outlandish that it's painfully obvious it's made up crap. Some of the stories that are told here are things that are out right illegal and would land a union in heavy, heavy fines. Picket lines are tightly regulated, and companies pay henchmen to watch them like hawks, just waiting to smack a fat law suite against a union.
> 
> I think outside of maybe 2 or 3 people here, the majority of the washed up old geezers haven't ever even seen a picket line, let alone cross one. I mean, what the hell, who's gonna picket **** Master Electrician installing landscape lighting at grandma's house???????
> 
> Bunch of fat frauds.


Typical union shill response. Deny Deny Deny :laughing:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Typical union shill response. Deny Deny Deny :laughing:


Please, please, please, prove something, anything about your post. I drove by a Verizon office today, you know what I saw? 3 people in lawn chairs with picket signs drinking water. Ooooooo the big bad union thugs are gonna block the door, ooooooOOOOOooooooOoOOOOo......I'm so scared..... Your full of sh*t. 

Their not allowed to stop anyone from coming or going, or face a big heavy NLRB fine. But you knew that already didn't you?


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BTW, shouldn't of this been moved to the union topics forum?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Please, please, please, prove something, anything about your post. I drove by a Verizon office today, you know what I saw? 3 people in lawn chairs with picket signs drinking water. Ooooooo the big bad union thugs are gonna block the door, ooooooOOOOOooooooOoOOOOo......I'm so scared..... Your full of sh*t.
> 
> Their not allowed to stop anyone from coming or going, or face a big heavy NLRB fine. But you knew that already didn't you?


What a dink.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> You are COMPLETLY FULL OF **** !!!!


And you are speaking from your bum. :laughing:



> Police were called to the store three times on Sunday, on reports of picketers accosting customers and blocking the entrance. Verizon Wireless employees are not part of the strike, according to Verizon.
> 
> Police spoke to both sides each time and informed the picketers they needed to stay on the grass and couldn’t block the entrance to the store. The picketers took a lunch break and came back in the afternoon.


http://peabody.patch.com/articles/union-workers-on-strike-picket-at-verizon-wireless-store

What they are allowed to do and what they actually do are far different things.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And you are speaking from your bum. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIAR!!!! :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Skinny is here for a day and posts like a seasoned veteran.. I find that absolutely amazing he is that gifted.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BBQ said:


> And you are speaking from your bum. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
from my bum???

OK

My father belongs to 827. I had 3 guys on strike working for me today.

I think you guys are just using this thread to stir the pot.

There is no F-in way his story is true, Its agaisnt the unions policy and there would be lawsuits plastered all over the news by now.

And from what I have seen from you and a few others in here lately I think you enjoy talking from your bum.

The ROI from the bull**** spweing from you and your masshole buddies "bums" will never pay themsleves off in 5-7 years ya know.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Skinny is here for a day and posts like a seasoned veteran.. I find that absolutely amazing he is that gifted.. :whistling2::laughing:


Speaking of that, when are you going to visit him to rearrange his face?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I had 3 guys on strike working for me today.


You had union workers working for your non-union company? :huh:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Typical anti-union response. Make up a bunch of bull****. :whistling2:

I'm just kidding. I don't think all unions are all good or all bad. What it comes down to is the Verizon workers voted to strike. If they are doing all this crap then they should be arrested. I don't care how much they make or what there benefits are. Its between them and the company. If they don't want 

My personal experience with the union was that it was pretty benign. The seniority rules where a little weird but I saw them actually help some guys who got unfairly fired and they helped me out when I was getting harassed a bit by an incompetent manager.

The union I worked with was sympathetic to the companies needs and actually helped them a lot to get fair political treatment.

But like everything else they can be bad or good.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

i drove by the verizon maintenance building today and there was probably 30-40 guys out there picketing. Nothing big the only "violation" I saw was they were paeked on the grass where it says no parking on the grass, with that being said there was a County Sheriff sitting there


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> from my bum???
> 
> OK
> 
> ...



I swear to you on the lives of my kids what I posted is absolutely positively 100 percent true. 

As for the "it's against union policy" hahahahahahaha :laughing: You fall for THAT bull**** but don't believe what me and others are saying?? wow 

Finally, did you of all people just call somebody out for strirring the pot?? :thumbup:


I don't know about the rest of the country because I have no experience with it but here in Massachusetts, the typical union worker is an entirely different breed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Speaking of that, when are you going to visit him to rearrange his face?


First chance I get to drive to NJ..


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> And you are speaking from your bum. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BBQ is the greatest poster in these types of threads. Some times he dismisses all news reports because they can't possibly be biased, and other times he uses them to prove his POV. How convenient.:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> BBQ is the greatest poster in these types of threads. Some times he dismisses all news reports because they can't possibly be biased, and other times he uses them to prove his POV. How convenient.:whistling2:


Fail boy. :laughing:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

gold said:


>


isnt this video being shot by a verizon striking worker? if so this makes the union workers look terrible


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Fail boy. :laughing:


how so?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> from my bum???


Yeah!!!! :laughing:




> There is no F-in way his story is true, Its agaisnt the unions policy and there would be lawsuits plastered all over the news by now.


Come up here and we could show you a few things. :laughing:

Again, what they are supposed to do, what offical policy is, what the law allows them to do ........ and what they actually do are entirely different things.



> The ROI from the bull**** spweing from you and your masshole buddies "bums" will never pay themsleves off in 5-7 years ya know.


Uh huh. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> how so?


Well, as you asked. 


Scott told us something happened.

You said it did not happen, with your only 'proof' being your opinion and experience.

I backed Scott's story with my own experience and offered a news report in addition to my own opinion.

Your only retort was to try to turn the attention to me instead of the topic at hand.

For those reasons you have failed. :laughing:


And you are an troll so who really cares about your thoughts anyway. :laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

electricalwiz said:


> isnt this video being shot by a verizon striking worker? if so this makes the union workers look terrible


I don't know man, It was shot by a friend of my wife. I'm not sure if i support it or hate it. The video kinda speaks for itself tho. I get what there trying to do but I don't like how there doing it. Not that I know a better way. Its also really bad timing, hard to get sympathy in this economy.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Well, as you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> BBQ said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as you asked.
> ...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, perfectly calm, orderly rational people. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Oh yeah, perfectly calm, orderly rational people. :laughing:


Oh look Boston union workers ..........


But we know you faked that tape just to upset people here. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Oh look Boston union workers ..........
> 
> 
> But we know you faked that tape just to upset people here. :laughing:


I did. I actually have a soundstage in my garage. I did a moon landing back in '69. That went over really well. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Just to be fair to other parts of the country.....

The audio speaks for itself


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I didn't say that they didn't do that stuff

I said they didn't do that stuff to inocent people just trying to go to a mall

Why don't you post some clips of them harrasing Suzy Home maker trying to buy shoes at the mall for her kids????

OH WAIT!!!! You don't have videos of them doing that 

Because it didn't happen! :laughing:

Liar


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

if this continues to escalates this is going to get really ugly, look at what is going on in London right now this could get to that point


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

"Skinnyelectrician" is "Rust" not "Hackwork."


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Peter D said:


> "Skinnyelectrician" is "Rust" not "Hackwork."


:no:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't mind the picketing, but the physical stuff, harassment and sabotaging the verizon system is ridiculous. They want to be treated like adults and get a contract they can both agree on, they should stop acting like high schoolers.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Just to be fair to other parts of the country.....
> 
> The audio speaks for itself


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

What's a matter with that? Heckeling, pffft. I've seen worse at Eagles Giants games. They yelled at me.........:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> :no:


:yes:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Oh look Boston union workers ..........
> 
> 
> But we know you faked that tape just to upset people here. :laughing:


You guys are really unbelievable. I thought I was gonna see people getting their head split open, and their jaws broke. Really, this is just heckling. Christ, 50 years ago, they would of burned the building down AND had the publics support.

What a bunch of giant pussies.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Peter D said:


> :yes:


Your not even close. Stop guessing. Everyone here knows your not smart, stop pretending.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Your not even close. Stop guessing. Everyone here knows your not smart, stop pretending.


If you're going to insult my intelligence, at least spell "you're" correctly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Peter D said:


> If you're going to insult my intelligence, at least spell "you're" correctly. :thumbsup:


Grammar and intelligence are two very different things. Look at Brian John, one of the smartest guy's here, horrible, horrible spelling and grammar.:laughing:
You on the other hand, well,
:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Grammar and intelligence are two very different things. Look at Brian John, one of the smartest guy's here, horrible, horrible spelling and grammar.:laughing:
> You on the other hand, well,
> :sleep1:


Slick Vic. Of course. The pro-union stance should have given it away.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The thing is the public in general (based on my limited experience) and listening to my union employees, seem to have no sympathy for the Verizon strikers. As I have said win or lose perception is important and it seems the public thinks negatively in regards to these strikers. Additionally in the past the land line workers could hold Verizon’s feet to the fire. Now Verizon could care less about the land line workers and land lines union workers will join the elevator operators union and the whip makers union in the trash pile of YOUR JOB NO LONGER EXIST.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

itsunclebill said:


> No, looks like we need to add "blithering".
> 
> People have a right to anything they can negotiate as part of a total compensation package. Verizon makes money like a printing press. They don't have any reason to cut benefits other than they think they can. There's no shortage of money for executive compensation, plant expansion, and free phones. I'd feel a bit differently if the situation was like the UAW striking Studebaker in the 60s.






> "blithering".


Really??:blink:

That is because "YOU" have no argument to the contrary.

An Employee has the right to sell his service at any price he wants if he can convince someone he is worth the money then thats great but it is his job not the Employer...


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> You can look at the company as a whole. The wired sector is losing money faster the our president. Verizon has already been selling portions of it to Fronteir Communications.
> 
> .


And Frontier is the wire business of the former Rochester Telephone Corp that was absorbed into Global Crossing. When GC blew up in the DotCom scam the RT wireline business portion was sold to tiny Ogden Telephone Corp in Spencerport NY a suburb of Rochester. How did the little 3 exchange company then owned by a Vermont water utility get the money to buy the company that surrounded OTC for 50 years? They got it from the taxpayer/suckers of the USA through a Rural Electrification Administration loan paying way below market interest.
Thanks taxpayers.

Frontier had already killed Local 1197 of the Communication Workers by bringing in contractors. CWA screwed itself by making demands and striking, and Frontier held the screwdriver.

Sent via copper wire owned by Ogden Telephone Co and paid for by taxpayers.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

BBQ said:


> What Verizon makes is really none of anyone's business but their own.
> 
> I might be more sympathetic to the strikers if the vehicles they arrive in to strike did not all look very expensive and brand new.
> 
> ...


 Oh? I thought Verizon was on the NYSE.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> You guys are really unbelievable. I thought I was gonna see people getting their head split open, and their jaws broke. Really, this is just heckling. Christ, 50 years ago, they would of burned the building down AND had the publics support.
> 
> What a bunch of giant pussies.


And that pretty much sums up your level of thought. :laughing:

50 years ago a lot of things were different, those that can't move forward will fail.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> 50 years ago a lot of things were different, those that can't move forward will fail.


And in many ways that describes the issues unions are facing, the old ways no longer work and like A&P, Sears and many others they did not adapt.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> From what I gather the contract with the IBEW is up and the IBEW doesn't care because they already have enough dead weight.


Don't speak about what you do not know.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes it does work both ways..
> 
> First of all no one has a right to Employer provided health insurance and that only came about because of wage control in the 1940's another failed policy.
> 
> ...


BS, there is always two sides to a story and this one really needs the other side if he story!!!


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

hobobob said:


> No, their not "subs" there scabs,and hopefully if they are hired on will pay a heavy price for crossing the line. verizon men and women work a difficult hazardous job and deserve top pay and benefits. scabs only add to the problem


Here, here


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> :thumbup: exactly.
> 
> I want to like unions, but they make it so damn hard. I know there are plenty of good members like Brian and slick but till something is done about all the useless garbage members unions are on my list.


There are good and bad employees union or non union....get over it


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What Verizon makes is really none of anyone's business but their own.
> 
> I might be more sympathetic to the strikers if the vehicles they arrive in to strike did not all look very expensive and brand new.
> 
> The come across as spoiled bitches.


So, now we don't have the right to a new car, cause it looks bad to you.....


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Really??


Really....


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

gold said:


> I'm jumping all over that sub work. There are adds everywhere for micro-duct crews!! There even talking about 1 year contracts. Count me in!!
> 
> I'm glad these guys are striking I hope they hold out until they get everything they are asking for and then some. I'll cover things while you boys handle the strike!!
> 
> :rockon:


What scabby putz, I would like to talk to you when you retire without any compensation...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQ said:


> What Verizon makes is really none of anyone's business but their own.
> 
> I might be more sympathetic to the strikers if the vehicles they arrive in to strike did not all look very expensive and brand new.
> 
> ...





Steinsbu52 said:


> So, now we don't have the right to a new car, cause it looks bad to you.....





You must have a problem with basic reading because that is not what I said at all.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Don't speak about what you do not know.


First off, STFU keyboard commando.

I typed the simplest layman's observation of explaining what I and many others have heard is going on here in NJ between the IBEW and the deal they had with Verizon. For a couple of years it has been floating around that the IBEW has no interest in keeping the telecommunications local around after the current Verizon contract expired. 

Second, I could care less about what is happening anyway.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Steinsbu52 said:


> There are good and bad employees union or non union....get over it


Yeah but the taxpayer foots the bill for all the unions dead weight.

Go ahead, tell me I am wrong.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember the strike of 1990 , a couple Darwins on strike decided to attempt sabatoge the system by cutting wires on poles............They cut into a primary line on a pole and ended up in the hospital, and then off to jail.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

There are guys on strike around here already bragging about cutting wires and throwing boxes of roofing nails in the parking lots of Verizon properties.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wait until they bring the scabs in to cross the picket line.....There was a pic of the last strike that reminded me of the movie ,"The Gauntlet".


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> First off, STFU keyboard commando.
> 
> I typed the simplest layman's observation of explaining what I and many others have heard is going on here in NJ between the IBEW and the deal they had with Verizon. For a couple of years it has been floating around that the IBEW has no interest in keeping the telecommunications local around after the current Verizon contract expired.
> 
> Second, I could care less about what is happening anyway.


Yea I second that!!!!!!!!!!

I have heard the same things.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Just wait until they bring the scabs in to cross the picket line.....There was a pic of the last strike that reminded me of the movie ,"The Gauntlet".


I can't wait to see the video. The bastards -- I hope they lose their jobs. Shouldn't they be rioting with their anarchist pals over in Great Britain? :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I can't wait to see the video. The bastards -- I hope they lose their jobs. Shouldn't they be rioting with their anarchist pals over in Great Britain? :laughing:


 They should seek other employment, one of my customers was a lineman for verizon until the strike of 90' , he took the NYPD test and became a cop.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Just wait until they bring the scabs in to cross the picket line.....There was a pic of the last strike that reminded me of the movie ,"The Gauntlet".





Magnettica said:


> I can't wait to see the video. The bastards -- I hope they lose their jobs. Shouldn't they be rioting with their anarchist pals over in Great Britain? :laughing:


Page 6 of this thread. Plenty on youtube too.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

brian john said:


> And in many ways that describes the issues unions are facing, the old ways no longer work and like A&P, Sears and many others they did not adapt.


 it not the strongestof species that survive,nor the most intellegent. But rather the one most responsive to change... Charles Darwin


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Steinsbu52 said:


> So, now we don't have the right to a new car, cause it looks bad to you.....


No, :no: A new car is NOT a right.



Steinsbu52 said:


> What scabby putz, I would like to talk to you when you retire without any compensation...


I said HAHA I STOLE YOUR JOB!!! 

I don't need a pension I build wealth off the backs of ignorant slugs like you.

Boom I got your verizon truck!! I GOTCH YO TRUCK!!
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You must have a problem with basic reading because that is not what I said at all.


Apparently it's the way I understood it.


----------



## spec grade (Oct 8, 2009)

*More classless strikers*

How does picketing at the VP's house help the cause?The longer they keep doing this crap the worse they look .I am sure you union guys will find a way to defend this.:thumbsup:http://youtu.be/0ZyRTSC-xFk


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Union......thats how Suffolk and Nassau counties ended up having cops making $75 an hour. that's how we ended up with $12 to $20k a year property tax. I say kill the union.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

spec grade said:


> How does picketing at the VP's house help the cause?The longer they keep doing this crap the worse they look .I am sure you union guys will find a way to defend this.:thumbsup:http://youtu.be/0ZyRTSC-xFk


I would agree that it is improper to do that, that is personal, and this is a job matter.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Steinsbu52 said:


> I would agree that it is improper to do that, that is personal, and this is a job matter.


 
Go to hell troll boy

Funny you have 37 posts on this forum and in all but 2 you managed to sneek a union comment in.

Even threads about rigid nipples,4in sq boxes and needing a panel cover

Are you related to Noah? is he your BROTHER?


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> Go to hell troll boy
> 
> Funny you have 37 posts on this forum and in all but 2 you managed to sneek a union comment in.
> 
> ...


You're pretty vulgar for a putz boy.
You seem really interested in what I write, how many times I write...Man, you got to get a life...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

spec grade said:


> How does picketing at the VP's house help the cause?The longer they keep doing this crap the worse they look .I am sure you union guys will find a way to defend this.:thumbsup:http://youtu.be/0ZyRTSC-xFk


What a collection of low lifes. Despicable trash.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Don't speak about what you do not know.


If that was the case this forum would be shut down...GET REAL, If you can’t hang with the men and banter back and forth maybe you should return to the TV?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Still have not noticed.:no:

Whats that tell ya?:whistling2:

Who has land lines? They gotta WAKE up. And real soon.

This aint the twenties.


Times they are a changin'


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> There are good and bad employees union or non union....get over it


I agree 100% and the BOZO’s pulling the union crap are most likely a small minority of the workers. But if the union does not reign them in, the union as a whole comes across as fools and the press will be negative resulting in more general bad feelings for all unions in general.

The actions of a few do NOTHING to help the cause and more than likely set the workers back. BUT by allowing this to happen the union basically endorses all the crap and reaps the bad feelings.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BLAHHH-BLAHHH-BLAHHHHH.
The Union has cried far too long and far too loud.
The average person in the 'dreaded private sector' has NO MORE SYMPATHY.

Oh well,join the ranks.

Sucks to be human, No?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

leland said:


> The Union has cried far too long and far too loud.
> The average person in the 'dreaded private sector' has NO MORE SYMPATHY.


I think that is the issue, they have lost public support and are seen as cry babies and trouble makers.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> If that was the case this forum would be shut down...GET REAL, If you can’t hang with the men and banter back and forth maybe you should return to the TV?


I agree


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> But if the union does not reign them in...


Exactly. 

And yes there are good and bad workers on both sides but you never see or hear non union employees threatening to punch other employees for doing their jobs, blocking entrances to businesses, heckling employed who want to get into work, or just generally not working camped out with signs looking like bums demanding higher pay. All of this makes _you all _look stupid.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> but you never see or hear non union employees threatening to punch other employees for doing their jobs, blocking entrances to businesses, heckling employed who want to get into work,


Exactly.

Can you imagine if that did happen?

Lets say a bunch of us non-union guys blocked the entrance to a union job keeping the workers from getting to work and getting paid.


The tears and cries from those blocked workers would be deep and loud.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah it be freaking international incident.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah it be freaking international incident.


Congress would pass a law.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> Congress would pass a law.


Oh you bet your ass they would..

http://news.bostonherald.com/news/p...kers_on_picket_line/srvc=home&position=recent

One paragraph that jumped out at me from that story..

“If you don’t fight, no one else will,” Congressman Michael Capuano (D-Somerville) told workers, standing on Franklin Street as traffic crawled by and city workers strolled through Post Office Square. “I know the economy’s tough. It’s tough for us, it’s tough for everybody. But in this particular case, this company’s making billions of dollars. And I don’t have a problem with that. I’m a customer. I’m happy to contribute to their profits. *But, when they make a profit they have to share it.*"


Ummmm EXCUSE ME????


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

> *But, when they make a profit they have to share it.*


That comment deserves a Jesus facepalm


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Oh you bet your ass they would..
> 
> http://news.bostonherald.com/news/politics/view/20110811congressmen_michael_capuano_stephen_lynch_join_verizon_workers_on_picket_line/srvc=home&position=recent
> 
> ...


So the more they have to pay these scumbags, the more it costs me for service. 
They just pass the cost down to the customers.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Ummmm EXCUSE ME????


What do you expect from a socialist politician from Mass.?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> What do you expect from a socialist politician from Mass.?


Oh I know, my hometown too!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> What a dink.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And yes there are good and bad workers on both sides but you never see or hear non union employees threatening to punch other employees for doing their jobs, blocking entrances to businesses, heckling employed who want to get into work, or just generally not working camped out with signs looking like bums demanding higher pay. All of this makes _you all _look stupid.


Cause there is no news with a non union employee. It's the union that makes the news


----------



## JD_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Cause there is no news with a non union employee.


No news is good news.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Cause there is no news with a non union employee. It's the union that makes the news


Is there a point here? :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Is there a point here? :laughing:


Yeah we already know unions generate bad press like it's going out of style.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

This is a part I don't understand!

*shipping jobs overseas and asking retirees who earn an average pension of $800 a month to pay $300 a month for health care*.

I thought that union retirment was the be all to end all.

$800 a month is pretty pitifull if you ask me!


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

jbfan said:


> This is a part I don't understand!
> 
> *shipping jobs overseas and asking retirees who earn an average pension of $800 a month to pay $300 a month for health care*.
> 
> ...


I guess that would depend on where you live in the country and what kind work you do. I'm an inside wireman, that would be more money and a better pension then a telco tech.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

JD_ said:


> No news is good news.


It is also because you are not united in a group, no one hears about one or two union guys either.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They just showed a bunch of Verizon boxes 36" X 48" with all the wires pulled out.. seems someone was really motivated in making a point..


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

B4T said:


> They just showed a bunch of Verizon boxes 36" X 48" with all the wires pulled out.. seems someone was really motivated in making a point..


Is that real news or just propaganda? Who is O'Riley?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Is that real news or just propaganda? Who is O'Riley?


OK.. what screen name do you normally come to this forum with.. :laughing:

Unless your house has a hard top..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> They just showed a bunch of Verizon boxes 36" X 48" with all the wires pulled out.. seems someone was really motivated in making a point..


Possibilities

1) Random coincidental acts of vandalism

2) Verizon did it themselves to discredit the union

3) The media did it for sensationalism

4) Union guys did it with hall behind it

5) Union guys did it on their own without the hall


I think 2 and 5 are legitimate contenders.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Please Bob, you know it's #5


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> They just showed a bunch of Verizon boxes 36" X 48" with all the wires pulled out.. seems someone was really motivated in making a point..


 thier only screwing themselves, I have Fios, if they screw up my wires tommorow i will have optimum. In the long run they will have less customers which means less money for the business that trickles down to less money to bargain with. I hope they cut into another primary again, I need to see a scorched stupid face in handcuffs again.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

B4T said:


> OK.. what screen name do you normally come to this forum with.. :laughing:
> 
> Unless your house has a hard top..


What do you mean?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I hope they ALL GET FIRED.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

B4T said:


> OK.. what screen name do you normally come to this forum with.. :laughing:
> 
> Unless your house has a hard top..


I am pretty sure one of them is Rust. :lol:

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> I guess that would depend on where you live in the country and what kind work you do. I'm an inside wireman, that would be more money and a better pension then a telco tech.


A friend is retiring in 20 days and *I THINK* he told me his IBEW retirement monthly was around $3,200.00 a month.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> A friend is retiring in 20 days and *I THINK* he told me his IBEW retirement monthly was around $3,200.00 a month.


I will retire in 3 years with $5300.00 per month from the local pension, $1,000.00 from the IO and approx $200K in my 401 plan (depending on the stock market of course) and $2K from social security, so, gee was it worth it!!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Steinsbu52 said:


> I will retire in 3 years with $5300.00 per month from the local pension, $1,000.00 from the IO and approx $200K in my 401 plan (depending on the stock market of course) and $2K from social security, so, gee was it worth it!!


how many years do you have in?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Oh yeah, perfectly calm, orderly rational people. :laughing:



What a bunch of layabouts they should all be "FIRED"..:laughing:

The funnest thing is thats how they look when they are working and they wonder why they want to cut their beni's.:laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Cool another example of the unions bitching, whining and carrying on.
> 
> As usual they still haven't accepted the fact they are the real problem.


 "UNIONS" The people that brought you 40 hour workweeks and weekends! Safe working conditions and Child Labor Laws.Representation for unfairness on the job.8 hour work day then overtime. And coming up.... Labor Day.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> I will retire in 3 years with $5300.00 per month from the local pension, $1,000.00 from the IO and approx $200K in my 401 plan (depending on the stock market of course) and $2K from social security, so, gee was it worth it!!


Have you been IBEW from day one? My friend worked open shop for quite a few years.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> What a bunch of layabouts they should all be "FIRED"..:laughing:
> 
> The funnest thing is thats how they look when they are working and they wonder why they want to cut their beni's.:laughing:


Another positive action by the IBEW, a real feather in their cap.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> "UNIONS" The people that brought you 40 hour workweeks and weekends! Safe working conditions and Child Labor Laws.Representation for unfairness on the job.8 hour work day then overtime. And coming up.... Labor Day.


Until they shape up I don't give a damn about anything they helped do. And actually I'd have all that stuff without them, well besides this whole 40 hours with weekends, we've got stuff going 7 days a week.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Did they fire all these bums yet?


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


bobelectric said:



"UNIONS" The people that brought you 40 hour workweeks and weekends! Safe working conditions and Child Labor Laws.Representation for unfairness on the job.8 hour work day then overtime. And coming up.... Labor Day.

Click to expand...

*

So true.

The problem is when you stop believing in what they stand for it's time to say goodbye.
One too many layoffs for me. Things are ok when your working... if you can put up the suck holes. Ya you make a few dollars too.:thumbup: I did not become independently wealthy though. If all the people in the video's in this thread made up the majority I would talk the union talk all day but the fact is most of them do not have that kind of passion. Have a good one

BTW: The CWA is a joke!
EDIT: Actually the video on youtube that I was referring to has been removed. Figures. Probably caught some BA's kid crossing.
**** all these people! Who's next teachers?  them too!


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> *
> *
> 
> So true.
> ...


I'll agree that the CWA is a joke. We just about organized all their construction workers and absorbed them into our local under the S&C division. Their now non existent in construction and maintenance here.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

360max said:


> how many years do you have in?


29 years


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> "UNIONS" The people that brought you 40 hour workweeks and weekends! Safe working conditions and Child Labor Laws.Representation for unfairness on the job.8 hour work day then overtime. And coming up.... Labor Day.


Here here


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> Have you been IBEW from day one? My friend worked open shop for quite a few years.


I worked non-union for 10 years, owning my own shop for a portion of that time, I came to realize that I would like a decent retirement, benefits for my family, and better working, safety conditions. Long live the IBEW


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Until they shape up I don't give a damn about anything they helped do. And actually I'd have all that stuff without them, well besides this whole 40 hours with weekends, we've got stuff going 7 days a week.


You would not have half of what you have today if it were not fir the brothers before us, we were improving in safety, work conditions, so it is hard to read what is said about all the men that helped create what we have today..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Steinsbu52 said:


> You would not have half....


Didn't know the union dictated how I run my company, and before that how I ran my service division, and before that my consulting business. 

But I'll let you go on believing you are the heros for all electricians. :laughing:


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Didn't know the union dictated how I run my company, and before that how I ran my service division, and before that my consulting business.
> 
> But I'll let you go on believing you are the heros for all electricians. :laughing:


I never said that they wre heroes, I just said that without them the work force would not have what they have today. If you ran your business like they did in, let's say the fifties, you would not have employees. No one is telling you how to run your business, just saying that without their help it would not have evolved into what the trade us today.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Steinsbu52 said:


> just saying that without *their help* it would not have evolved into* what the trade us today*.


You finally said something I can agree with.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

gold said:


> You finally said something I can agree with.


Well h#*ll, I'm glad


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> You would not have half of what you have today if it were not fir the brothers before us, we were improving in safety, work conditions, so it is hard to read what is said about all the men that helped create what we have today..



And we are thankfull for that.
Now we have OSHA,Labor boards etc. thats good.
But we also have unrealistic pricing going on.

There was a time, and in a few instances,still a need.
IMO. not so much on every level.

Lawyers and unions are why things are soooo expensive today.:whistling2:


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

leland said:


> And we are thankfull for that.
> Now we have OSHA,Labor boards etc. thats good.
> But we also have unrealistic pricing going on.
> 
> ...


Gee, how about greedy corporations, CEO's and such, don't forget them. The CEO's who think charging the same price for items made in the US and then made in China....must be a union problem


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

leland said:


> And we are thankfull for that.
> Now we have OSHA,Labor boards etc. thats good.
> But we also have unrealistic pricing going on.
> 
> ...


 I dont think its always the case. I dont see anything wrong with people making a real living. Whats wrong with someone getting benifits and 401's.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Gee, how about greedy corporations, CEO's and such, don't forget them. The CEO's who think charging the same price for items made in the US and then made in China....must be a union problem



Good point,made in China sold as Made in USA.

But.. You as a contractor,are'nt YOU greedy?
Want to buy cheap and sell high? Increase profit margin.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I dont think its always the case. I dont see anything wrong with people making a real living. Whats wrong with someone getting benifits and 401's.



Nothing wrong with that,it Should be the norm.

But,with 'Real' wages,$15,000 cars sell for $30,000.
There is a correlation.
Kind of a 'catch 22' thing.

We need to earn 'Real wages' to afford anything.
However,due the 'real wages' and bennies,everything cost more.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

leland said:


> Nothing wrong with that,it Should be the norm.
> 
> But,with 'Real' wages,$15,000 cars sell for $30,000.
> There is a correlation.
> ...


Quite the pickle that we have got ourselves into.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


leland said:



Nothing wrong with that,it Should be the norm.

But,with 'Real' wages,$15,000 cars sell for $30,000.
There is a correlation.
Kind of a 'catch 22' thing.

We need to earn 'Real wages' to afford anything.
However,due the 'real wages' and bennies,everything cost more.

Click to expand...

*And all that is fine till my RE taxes start getting out of hand to pay for these bennies and real wages for public unions. There should be no unions in the public sector.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Steinsbu52 said:



Quite the pickle that we have got ourselves into.

Click to expand...

*you mean that the unions, politicians got us into.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> You would not have half of what you have today if it were not fir the brothers before us, we were improving in safety, work conditions, so it is hard to read what is said about all the men that helped create what we have today..


:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:

Every time there is a union thread this comes up, nobody is disagreeing. But what have they done lately?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> I never said that they wre heroes, I just said that without them the work force would not have what they have today. If you ran your business like they did in, let's say the fifties, you would not have employees.


You do not know that. As in everything change occurs, maybe sooner maybe later, but change happens.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

And remember when Henry Clay Frick,from his Mansion in Pittsburgh,hired thugs from Pinkerton Security to squelch a strike at the Homestead Steel Works,while generous Andrew Carnegie was giving dimes to kids on the street,looking good to the people.His answer to settling a strike was Kill the union! Tough times and Strong Workers that only wanted a fair deal for what they did to make steel .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> And remember when Henry Clay Frick,from his Mansion in Pittsburgh,hired thugs from Pinkerton Security to squelch a strike at the Homestead Steel Works,while generous Andrew Carnegie was giving dimes to kids on the street,looking good to the people.His answer to settling a strike was Kill the union! Tough times and Strong Workers that only wanted a fair deal for what they did to make steel .


And they went after them for years finally driving the steel market to Korea.

Seems a lose, lose.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Enjoy Labor Day. It was well earned.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Enjoy Labor Day. It was well earned.


Another none productive day, just what the we needed.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

So sick of hearing union this union that. Where is the work. It's bull****. Right now your brothers and signatory contractors are selling you out working and hiring for cash. It is just a matter of time till it's all gone. The CW/CE's will arrive and when they do it will all change. The contractors will decide when that will happen. They are really the ones who run the show. Not Mr. Hill :no:


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> Another none productive day, just what the we needed.


Enjoy the day off, someone else made it possible for you


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Enjoy the day off, someone else made it possible for you


I DOUBT IT, I will be working. Like every holiday congress gives into some pressure group and dictates another day off, if it was not called Labor Day, they would have called it something else. “End of Summer Hit he Beach Day” was way to long a name.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> So sick of hearing union this union that. Where is the work. It's bull****. Right now your brothers and signatory contractors are selling you out working and hiring for cash. It is just a matter of time till it's all gone. The CW/CE's will arrive and when they do it will all change. The contractors will decide when that will happen. They are really the ones who run the show. Not Mr. Hill :no:


Well, I hope the contractors run the show, it is their risk and their money at stake. We try to provide them with qualified help.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Well, I hope the contractors run the show, it is their risk and their money at stake. We try to provide them with qualified help.


The CE/CW's with OJT will be as good as most electricians with the same number of years experience.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


brian john said:



The CE/CW's with OJT will be as good as most electricians with the same number of years experience.

Click to expand...

*Yes and will do it for less money. Thats when things will get sketchy.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Island Electric said:


> Yes and will do it for less money. Thats when things will get sketchy.


What will get sketchy? 
The contractors will most likely pocket more money. And I think the two tier system will ferment employee issues. I do not think you can use them on Davis Bacon unless you pay PW.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like most of your work is U.S.A. non-compete work where you have to ....Reluktanly Pay P.W.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

When the contractors start using them more there will be less JW's working. Everything will change. They say there will be a certain ratio but you and I know as time goes on the rules tend to be overlooked. Before you know it the JW's who do have jobs are afraid to say anything. Just like right now.... someone shows up on your job out of no where. You think to yourself who is this. These shop guys say nothing because they want to keep there job. (most likely doing the cash thing too) It will be the same with the CW/CE's. The next thing you know they have so many members out of work mean while they keep opening up the apprenticeship to get that dues money.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> When the contractors start using them more there will be less JW's working. Everything will change. They say there will be a certain ratio but you and I know as time goes on the rules tend to be overlooked. Before you know it the JW's who do have jobs are afraid to say anything. Just like right now.... someone shows up on your job out of no where. You think to yourself who is this. These shop guys say nothing because they want to keep there job. (most likely doing the cash thing too) It will be the same with the CW/CE's. The next thing you know they have so many members out of work mean while they keep opening up the apprenticeship to get that dues money.


Not everywhere. We don't have CE/CW. Nor will we ever.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> The CE/CW's with OJT will be as good as most electricians with the same number of years experience.


I seriously doubt that


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> What will get sketchy?
> The contractors will most likely pocket more money. And I think the two tier system will ferment employee issues. I do not think you can use them on Davis Bacon unless you pay PW.


I don't like it either, we have not started here as far as I know


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> I DOUBT IT, I will be working.


Sorry to hear that you will be working on a day that has been reserved for all of us


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> I DOUBT IT, I will be working. Like every holiday congress gives into some pressure group and dictates another day off, if it was not called Labor Day, they would have called it something else. “End of Summer Hit he Beach Day” was way to long a name.


You too will be in your fifties someday, and look back on all days that you worked and you could of had that time off for family and such, but whatever dude!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> I seriously doubt that


I don’t and there is plenty of proof. Open shop men can work side by side with union men everyday, without the coveted secrete handshake and do as well or better. And CE/CW’s can and will do the same, IF ALLOWED.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> You too will be in your fifties someday, and look back on all days that you worked and you could of had that time off for family and such, but whatever dude!


I’ll be 59 in 40 days.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Sorry to hear that you will be working on a day that has been reserved for all of us


All I can say to that is ROAD APPLES. It is one of 365 days in a year and means no more or no less that any other day.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> All I can say to that is ROAD APPLES. It is one of 365 days in a year and means no more or no less that any other day.


How many more years are you working? And what will you have to live on! Social Security or did you put away for the future? Not trying to be nosy, just curious


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> How many more years are you working? And what will you have to live on! Social Security or did you put away for the future? Not trying to be nosy, just curious


My long term plan is to never retire, I like what I do and my company is structured where I have it fairly easy. I usually only work on power quality, grounding and other issues customers cannot resolve. Which I enjoy. Manpower and most office work is handled by others. 

My least favorite thing is reports, which in my end of the business is never ending.

We have a retirement plan at work, I NEVER thought SS would be there for me and never included it in any planning.

I genuinely like my job.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> My long term plan is to never retire, I like what I do and my company is structured where I have it fairly easy. I usually only work on power quality, grounding and other issues customers cannot resolve. Which I enjoy. Manpower and most office work is handled by others.
> 
> My least favorite thing is reports, which in my end of the business is never ending.
> 
> ...


That's great, I too have enjoyed my years as an electrician, but at 62 my p,an is to bail out and okay with cars, woodworking and I restore classic car license plates, so my time will be used up. Good luck yo you


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Steinsbu52 said:


> That's great, I too have enjoyed my years as an electrician, but at 62 my p,an is to bail out and okay with cars, woodworking and I restore classic car license plates, so my time will be used up. Good luck yo you


I hate it when this iPad tries to spell for me. So sorry about the last post.


----------



## benski (Jul 29, 2011)

I remember when guys tried to unionize our shop when I first started in the trade. We had a huge company over 300 trucks on the road and 3 divisions.

The owners simple solution to stop the union crap was to shut down for a month:laughing:

Here's a tip if you don't like where you work..........get a new job elsewhere.:thumbsup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

benski said:


> I remember when guys tried to unionize our shop when I first started in the trade. We had a huge company over 300 trucks on the road and 3 divisions.
> 
> The owners simple solution to stop the union crap was to shut down for a month:laughing:
> 
> Here's a tip if you don't like where you work..........get a new job elsewhere.:thumbsup:


....compare your work conditions and pension to a union workers and your not even in the same ballpark. :thumbsup:


----------



## benski (Jul 29, 2011)

360max said:


> ....compare your work conditions and pension to a union workers and your not even in the same ballpark. :thumbsup:


And a union electricians bennies are nowhere near what a government employee gets so what's your point?

I make money and I don't have to strong arm anyone to get it :thumbsup: 
My work conditions are exactly how I make them because I work for myself. 

Also there are just as many good companies to work for that take care of their employees that are not unionized.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

benski said:


> ...Also there are just as many good companies to work for that take care of their employees that are not unionized.


 I'm not a union member, and by no means do I think unions are a universal good, but I think it's very important to understand that one of the primary reasons we have merit shops that do treat employees well is because of the influences of unions over time.

-John


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

benski said:


> I remember when guys tried to unionize our shop when I first started in the trade. We had a huge company over 300 trucks on the road and 3 divisions.
> 
> The owners simple solution to stop the union crap was to shut down for a month:laughing:
> 
> Here's a tip if you don't like where you work..........get a new job elsewhere.:thumbsup:


You too Need benefits, but go ahead and keep lying to yourself


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

benski said:


> And a union electricians bennies are nowhere near what a government employee gets so what's your point?
> 
> I make money and I don't have to strong arm anyone to get it :thumbsup:
> My work conditions are exactly how I make them because I work for myself.
> ...


I doubt that


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Under the union contract out here Verizon has to pay for all the red light camera tickets the drivers get. That just plain stupid and leads to complacanty. If I were to get those driving an employers vehicle for sure I would see a deduction on my pay check.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Under the union contract out here Verizon has to pay for all the red light camera tickets the drivers get. That just plain stupid and leads to complacanty. If I were to get those driving an employers vehicle for sure I would see a deduction on my pay check.


And I agree, you have to be responsible for yourself, there many items in union contracts that I would disagree with. This would really be a big one and parking tickets..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Under the union contract out here Verizon has to pay for all the red light camera tickets the drivers get. That just plain stupid and leads to complacanty. If I were to get those driving an employers vehicle for sure I would see a deduction on my pay check.


You'd come up in the red every pay period. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Steinsbu52 said:


> You too Need benefits, but go ahead and keep lying to yourself


Everybody needs benefits. It's when people come across as if they are _owed_ benefits is where you loose me.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

What a great dad. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> What a great dad. :no:


What a f-ing dirt bag.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> What a great dad. :no:


Here is the unedited version, where Dad teaches his daughter how to properly swear and curse at someone while using her to block traffic.

http://www.nj.com/business/index.ssf/2011/08/verizon_strike_picketing.html

Come on Vic ..... err skinnyelectrician, come on Brother Noah, lets see you defend this crap and tell us how it is the right thing the IBEW is doing. 

Tell us how that POS picketer helps the cause of all workers.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

There is nothing they can say that would justify placing a child on a picket line in front of a truck. 
It's a sad day when grown men must hide behind a child.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the strike over ? There's a Fios truck parked two houses down.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Is the strike over ? There's a Fios truck parked two houses down.


 
NO, it is either management or a non union sub


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

360max said:


> ....compare your work conditions and pension to a union workers and your not even in the same ballpark. :thumbsup:


Yea not to mention you don't get the liquid lunches your union counterpart gets.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> ....compare your work conditions and pension to a union workers and your not even in the same ballpark. :thumbsup:


Actually they are much closer than you would like to admit.

My hourly wage is less, my benefits, working conditions, safety, tools etc are at least what you have and likely much more. :thumbsup:


----------



## benski (Jul 29, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> What a great dad. :no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Here is the unedited version, where Dad teaches his daughter how to properly swear and curse at someone while using her to block traffic.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/business/index.ssf/2011/08/verizon_strike_picketing.html
> 
> ...


Noah has proven over and over that he is a fraud. This is no different. He DOES NOT HAVE THE BALLS to post in this thread.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Actually they are much closer than you would like to admit.
> 
> My hourly wage is less, my benefits, working conditions, safety, tools etc are at least what you have and likely much more. :thumbsup:


Bob, as a whole, you know my statement is true. Yes there are some non union companies that treat their workers well, but again, as a whole there is no comparison. I have yet to see* one non union electrician* complain that he/she is losing money while working on a prevailing wage job, most are happy as can be and enjoying the temporary raise.


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

360max said:


> Bob, as a whole, you know my statement is true. Yes there are some non union companies that treat their workers well, but again, as a whole there is no comparison. I have yet to see* one non union electrician* complain that he/she is losing money while working on a prevailing wage job, most are happy as can be and enjoying the temporary raise.


Prevailing wage is based on??? Oh, that's right union labor, so if we went away, so does your PW, now what???


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Prevailing wage is based on??? Oh, that's right union labor, so if we went away, so does your PW, now what???


Less taxpayers getting bilked by exorbitant public projects??


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steinsbu52 said:


> Prevailing wage is based on??? Oh, that's right union labor, so if we went away, so does your PW, now what???


PW*=*SCREW THE TAX PAYER, for no other reason than to pacify unions.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Less taxpayers getting bilked by exorbitant public projects??


...if it was non union the owners would pocket the difference, not the workers


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> PW*=*SCREW THE TAX PAYER, for no other reason than to pacify unions.


It is so all get a fair wage and the bidding is on an even playing field, otherwise it would come down to who has the most Mexicans (similar to the landscaping business)


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> fair wage


That is BS, no matter what we say about wages the Davis Bacon act was and is all about kissing the unions ass and has nothing to do with getting higher pay for non-union.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> ...if it was non union the owners would pocket the difference, not the workers



Now you are just being the halls parrot. :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

360max said:


> It is so all get a fair wage and the bidding is on an even playing field, otherwise it would come down to who has the most Mexicans (similar to the landscaping business)


above was changed at the same time as you comment


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Now you are just being the halls parrot. :laughing:


Its the truth and you know it


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> ...if it was non union the owners would pocket the difference, not the workers





BBQ said:


> Now you are just being the halls parrot. :laughing:





360max said:


> Its the truth and you know it


No, it is not 'the truth'.

More likely the job would go out the door for less money and the taxpayers would say some money.


Conversely, do you think the owners of union electrical shops make less than the owners on non-union shops with the same amount of sales?

The owners don't take a hit, they pass it onto the customer.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

You goofs don't understand the Davis Bacon act was designed to give a level playing field to all workers in a bidding contest between contractors. Wages were preset so they couldn't shave costs on labor.`


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> You goofs don't understand the Davis Bacon act was designed to give a level playing field to all workers in a bidding contest between contractors. Wages were preset so they couldn't shave costs on labor.`


read my comment #270


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> You goofs don't understand the Davis Bacon act was designed to give a level playing field to all workers in a bidding contest between contractors. Wages were preset so they couldn't shave costs on labor.`



Yeah.:laughing::laughing:

Or it was put in place so the union would not lose market share when bidding jobs that go to to lowest bidder. :thumbsup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Yeah.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Or it was put in place so the union would not lose market share when bidding jobs that go to to lowest bidder. :thumbsup:


so non union could not put 3 qualified men on a job and than manning up with 12 grunts who know nothing, resulting in the owners pocket being lined with greengo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

360max said:


> so non union could not put 3 qualified men on a job and than manning up with 12 grunts who know nothing, resulting in the owners pocket being lined with greengo!:thumbsup:


Why is that when a state has rules about JW and apprentices, the non-union always attempts to cheat, by bringing non-qualified help. Non public works is the same, a couple of guys who something and a bunch of guys who are just grunts.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> PW*=*SCREW THE TAX PAYER, for no other reason than to pacify unions.


Yep.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Yep.


....and what* hourly rate* do you residential/light commercial owners charge per hour?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

360max said:


> ...residential/light commercial owners charge per hour?


That's a question for a resi/commercial contractor not me.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> so non union could not put 3 qualified men on a job and than manning up with 12 grunts who know nothing, resulting in the owners pocket being lined with greengo!:thumbsup:


Sorry, can't do that here anyway. :laughing:

I can't put more than one apprentice on a job for each J-man per state law. 



Nice try though ..........


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread has a lot of hard lined views on both sides of a very analog argument. Very classic stereotypes about union and non union policies. I've worked in both sectors in my town. When I was non union I thought all union guys were pompous, entitled, and uneducated. Now that I'm union I see that there is a basic attempt to band together and treat each other with respect, and a pride in our training. The guys that I work with are some of the hardest working guys that I have ever met, and we try to help each other out. I do see some hard lined guys in the union sector that think that there is no possible way for a non union guy to have an education, which is very untrue. They create their own opportunities, just as union guys do.

I've personally never had conflicts with union guys while I was open shop, although my Dad has (years prior, things have drastically changed).

I've been happier since I've been union, although I relish my open shop background and the niche that the shops that I worked for served. The union is good for a standard of living and a hopeful view of retirement, as a working man. I also enjoy our network of guys and our journey level training at the hall. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with working open shop, there are many markets, and many good workers - every area has a completely different demographic. Hopefully the IBEW will see more great workers in the future. 

Although I would never want to cross an honorable picket line, I would certainly never participate in the old school debauchery that used to take place, that hurts us all and it is archaic.

We are all electricians, we are supposed to focus on safety, education and progress, right?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Last big PW job we had here was a bust. 
Big contractor got the job, kept 5 of his guys on the job. Subbed the rest out to out of state companies. 
The job was canceled 3 weeks into it. He got the balance of contract obligation and the subs were sent packing.


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry about all that guys! Both arguments struck a lot of chords!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

LogicDB said:


> This thread has a lot of hard lined views on both sides of a very analog argument. Very classic stereotypes about union and non union policies. I've worked in both sectors in my town. When I was non union I thought all union guys were pompous, entitled, and uneducated. Now that I'm union I see that there is a basic attempt to band together and treat each other with respect, and a pride in our training. The guys that I work with are some of the hardest working guys that I have ever met, and we try to help each other out. I do see some hard lined guys in the union sector that think that there is no possible way for a non union guy to have an education, which is very untrue. They create their own opportunities, just as union guys do.
> 
> I've personally never had conflicts with union guys while I was open shop, although my Dad has (years prior, things have drastically changed).
> 
> ...



That one statement smashes your credibility to bits.


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> That one statement smashes your credibility to bits.


By all means, please offer a credible perspective.


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

LogicDB said:


> This thread has a lot of hard lined views on both sides of a very analog argument. Very classic stereotypes about union and non union policies. I've worked in both sectors in my town. When I was non union I thought all union guys were pompous, entitled, and uneducated. Now that I'm union I see that there is a basic attempt to band together and treat each other with respect, and a pride in our training. The guys that I work with are some of the hardest working guys that I have ever met, and we try to help each other out. I do see some hard lined guys in the union sector that think that there is no possible way for a non union guy to have an education, which is very untrue. They create their own opportunities, just as union guys do.
> 
> I've personally never had conflicts with union guys while I was open shop, although my Dad has (years prior, things have drastically changed).
> 
> ...


Best post on this thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

LogicDB said:


> By all means, please offer a credible perspective.


The numerous videos I posted does exactly this. Of course you can just ignore them and pretend it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

CWA ohva heyaa!:laughing: 

At least they show up and care. Is that Brooklyn? Queens?

Instead of arguing over union non union WE should all be at the white house doing this.:thumbup: Taking our country back not fighting amongst ourselves.


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> The numerous videos I posted does exactly this. Of course you can just ignore them and pretend it doesn't happen anymore.


Yeah, I wouldn't do any of that crap, but that "rolleyes" thing you do is cute. WTF?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/08/08/both-sides-could-lose-in-verizon-strikes/


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

LogicDB said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't do any of that crap,


Is the thread about you or the IBEW?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Is the thread about you or the IBEW?


$ 6,000,000,000 (SIX BILLION) in Profits and want to cut the workers benies is what is unreal, corporate greed, plan and simple. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> $ 6,000,000,000 (SIX BILLION) in Profits and want to cut the workers benies is what is unreal, corporate greed, plan and simple. :no:


Yeah, read the link I posted.

Union greed, they are pissed off because they might have to contribute to their health care plan. Tuff chitt, deal with it.


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Is the thread about you or the IBEW?


Look dude, I don't see that crap in our area. If you're the victim of that in your area, then that sucks. That's my perspective. I wouldn't be involved in a local that would do that kind of crap. Period. I don't like the hard lined stuff either way, and you may have been able to see that was my point all along. Go turn some crap around on someone that enjoys your one sided confrontational BS, it's not for me bro. 

Oh, and your link, common sense would say that if your market isn't making money, that it would be time for change or compromise. If the guys on the picket line don't understand that, then they will become extinct. They'd better serve their interests in seeking real solutions to their unsustainability.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, read the link I posted.
> 
> Union greed, they are pissed off because they might have to contribute to their health care plan. Tuff chitt, deal with it.


...sure Bob, they are going broke. After paying all their bills and the entire workforce, Verizon profited 6 BILLION DOLLARS. Count to a billion first before posting another anti union message.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

360max said:


> ...sure Bob, they are going broke. After paying all their bills and the entire workforce, Verizon profited 6 BILLION DOLLARS. Count to a billion first before posting another anti union message.


But how many billions were spent keeping the land line service afloat? There landline side,the ones on strike have lost money. If you had a business that had 2 different divisions and one division was raking in record profits and the other losing money wouldn't you dump the part of your business that wasn't profitable?

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LogicDB said:


> Look dude, I don't see that crap in our area. y.



Actually someone posted some IBEW crap from OHIO today. I am to lazy to search for a link.

I have worked in 5 different local territories and have seen crap or heard (RUMORS) of crap happening, much less all the articles in the news.

Google it Ohio seems to be a hotbed of union BS.

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...tea-partyers-hitler-nazis-brown-shirts-video/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Verizon gave the workers to the end of the month to stop the strike or lose health care benefits..


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> Actually someone posted some IBEW crap from OHIO today. I am to lazy to search for a link.
> 
> I have worked in 5 different local territories and have seen crap or heard (RUMORS) of crap happening, much less all the articles in the news.
> 
> ...


I'll look into it, maybe I'm all wrong, I've been wrong before.
Do you run union guys?


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> Actually someone posted some IBEW crap from OHIO today. I am to lazy to search for a link.
> 
> I have worked in 5 different local territories and have seen crap or heard (RUMORS) of crap happening, much less all the articles in the news.
> 
> ...


I didn't see anything illegal in the clip. A lot of people are unhappy about SB5, so what?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> But how many billions were spent keeping the land line service afloat? There landline side,the ones on strike have lost money. If you had a business that had 2 different divisions and one division was raking in record profits and the other losing money wouldn't you dump the part of your business that wasn't profitable?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


Yes, that's what I would do. I'd also tell that **** who pawned his own daughter to block a Verizon worker from getting to his job WTF his malfunction is. 

What a jerk! Who does **** like that? Disguisting. 


The good news for these guys about to lose their jobs, Obama is putting forward another plan for creating jobs but he's waiting until September to unveil his plan. Hmm. Wonder why that is? :no:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

brian john said:


> Actually someone posted some IBEW crap from OHIO today. I am to lazy to search for a link.
> 
> I have worked in 5 different local territories and have seen crap or heard (RUMORS) of crap happening, much less all the articles in the news.
> 
> ...


 See He's a real Union Contractor,by default!.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

360max said:


> ...sure Bob, they are going broke. After paying all their bills and the entire workforce, Verizon profited 6 BILLION DOLLARS. Count to a billion first before posting another anti union message.


“If you don’t fight, no one else will,” Congressman Michael Capuano (D-Somerville) told workers, standing on Franklin Street as traffic crawled by and city workers strolled through Post Office Square. “I know the economy’s tough. It’s tough for us, it’s tough for everybody. But in this particular case, this company’s making billions of dollars. And I don’t have a problem with that. I’m a customer. I’m happy to contribute to their profits. *But, when they make a profit they have to share it."*


:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> “If you don’t fight, no one else will,” Congressman Michael Capuano (D-Somerville) told workers, standing on Franklin Street as traffic crawled by and city workers strolled through Post Office Square. “I know the economy’s tough. It’s tough for us, it’s tough for everybody. But in this particular case, this company’s making billions of dollars. And I don’t have a problem with that. I’m a customer. I’m happy to contribute to their profits. *But, when they make a profit they have to share it."*
> 
> 
> :laughing:


That's insane!!!! :laughing:

I'm alright Jack keep your hands off my stack..


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LogicDB said:


> I'll look into it, maybe I'm all wrong, I've been wrong before.
> Do you run union guys?


I would thing in any local there is one or two guys that are nut jobs. The issue becomes does the local tolerate their getting out of hand.

I operate a union shop and have been on the receiving end of union antics. Another contractor had a guy that did not bother to find out if we were union and messed with our trucks. Minor stuff, but still crap.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

The strike is over according to the N.Y Post. EDIT: I guess realized they were going to lose health care insurance if they did not get back to work. Oh well. :whistling2:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Island Electric said:


> The strike is over according to the N.Y Post. They got realized they were going to lose health care insurance if they did not get back to work. Oh well. :whistling2:


I knew they couldn't hold out.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> But how many billions were spent keeping the land line service afloat? There landline side,the ones on strike have lost money. If you had a business that had 2 different divisions and one division was raking in record profits and the other losing money wouldn't you dump the part of your business that wasn't profitable?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


Not only that, but who do these guys think they are thinking they are entitled to the companies profits? Get out of here with that. Profits are for businesses, wages are for employees. Their pay is also out of whack with the rest of "the working class" including small businesses owners. It's not oil companies who are greedy pigs, it's these damn striking union workers at Verizon!!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

360max said:


> read my comment #270


 Duley Noted.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

T'was an interesting debate!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Not only that, but who do these guys think they are thinking they are entitled to the companies profits? Get out of here with that. Profits are for businesses, wages are for employees. Their pay is also out of whack with the rest of "the working class" including small businesses owners. It's not oil companies who are greedy pigs, it's these damn striking union workers at Verizon!!


 They don't want profit sharing, which news channel do you watch, Fox News? Part of it had to do with Verizon wanting concessions from the work force, while Verizon is enjoying RECORD PROFITS.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Verizon wanted the workers to pay in $3000.00 a year toward health care costs.. seem excessive to start out with that kind of number..

That comes out to $250.00 a month.. big chuck to swallow if you ask me..


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Not only that, but who do these guys think they are thinking they are entitled to the companies profits? Get out of here with that. Profits are for businesses, wages are for employees. Their pay is also out of whack with the rest of "the working class" including small businesses owners. It's not oil companies who are greedy pigs, it's these damn striking union workers at Verizon!!


Knock it off. You know what you sound like, a spoiled little girl who's panties are all wet because some one's got a better toy to play with. Get over yourself. Why you so pissed off? Because the CWA got Verizon's labor more money then what you make with your ECing business.

I'm working tomorrow. That's double time taint breath. That's $94 per hour tomorrow for 8 hours. I guess that makes me a union thug with entitlement issues right? But, it's OK for you to go out and make the same money installing ugly azz PVC all over dumb peoples decks.

Get bent.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Knock it off. You know what you sound like, a spoiled little girl who's panties are all wet because some one's got a better toy to play with. Get over yourself. Why you so pissed off? Because the CWA got Verizon's labor more money then what you make with your ECing business.
> 
> I'm working tomorrow. That's double time taint breath. That's $94 per hour tomorrow for 8 hours. I guess that makes me a union thug with entitlement issues right? But, it's OK for you to go out and make the same money installing ugly azz PVC all over dumb peoples decks.
> 
> Get bent.





Are you really bragging about making $94.00 an hour? 




If so get a clue....:whistling2:















Even $500.00 an hour isn't anything to brag about.....:no: :laughing:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Are you really bragging about making $94.00 an hour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your as dumb as that dog in your avatar. I just hope your not as ugly!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Your as dumb as that dog in your avatar. I just hope your not as ugly!


Damn that is HARSH !

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Knock it off. You know what you sound like, a spoiled little girl who's panties are all wet because some one's got a better toy to play with. Get over yourself. Why you so pissed off? Because the CWA got Verizon's labor more money then what you make with your ECing business.
> 
> I'm working tomorrow. That's double time taint breath. That's $94 per hour tomorrow for 8 hours. I guess that makes me a union thug with entitlement issues right? But, it's OK for you to go out and make the same money installing ugly azz PVC all over dumb peoples decks.
> 
> Get bent.



You sound just like some dope who without the union would be lowlife loser with no means to support himself. Seriously.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

360max said:


> They don't want profit sharing, which news channel do you watch, Fox News? Part of it had to do with Verizon wanting concessions from the work force, while Verizon is enjoying RECORD PROFITS.


Good, I am glad they are making record profits. This way they can use those profits to make even more money by hiring more people to do the work for them. Hopefully they'll phase you morons out of the picture in the near future and lower rates will prevail. I'm an AT&T by the way. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> They don't want profit sharing, which news channel do you watch, Fox News? Part of it had to do with Verizon wanting concessions from the work force, while Verizon is enjoying RECORD PROFITS.


They screwed them selves....they voted for it and now they don't want to pay for what they voted for...:blink::blink:




> Two unions are on strike against Verizon Communications in protest of proposed company policies that the unions themselves helped bring about. The new Obamacare law, which both unions supported, dramatically hikes the cost of Verizon’s employee health care plan. Efforts to pass some of that cost on to employees have sparked outrage, and now a strike.
> 
> Verizon’s health care plan is what President Obama commonly referred to as a “Cadillac plan” – expensive and luxurious – during his push to get health care legislation through Congress. The new law will levy a 40 percent tax on all health care plans with individual coverage worth more than $10,200 and family coverage worth more than $24,000.
> 
> ...


http://blog.heritage.org/2011/08/19/in-verizon-strike-unions-protest-obamacare-law-they-helped-pass/


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> ...sure Bob, they are going broke. After paying all their bills and the entire workforce, Verizon profited 6 BILLION DOLLARS. Count to a billion first before posting another anti union message.



I did not say _Verizon_ is going broke, I simply pointed out the truth, the division that the strikers work for is losing market share at break neck speed and that division is not the moneymaker of Verizon.

But that really does not matter you and I have a different outlook on this subject and always will. In my view this particular strike and it's reasons show just how entitled these workers feel, they are spoiled and need a good dope slap to bring them back to reality.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> Part of it had to do with Verizon wanting concessions from the work force, while Verizon is enjoying RECORD PROFITS.


You keep talking about Verizons record profit and of course that is true in the overall picture. But you keep leaving out that these striking workers currently provide just 6% of that revenue and that segment (land line phone) is of course dropping all the time. 



These folks will be lucky to have a job soon. It does not take a genius to figure out land line phone is going away just like home ice delivery.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Damn that is HARSH !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum



That dog has a higher IQ than skinny.......And 94.00 an hour is good for someone with crap for brains like skinny.....Those that can hire.....those that cant go union.....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> These folks will be lucky to have a job soon. It does not take a genius to figure out land line phone is going away just like home ice delivery.


I will always have my (2) land lines.. CABLE wants my phone service also.. but they can go ....

Personal use will get the market share of cell users.. but business will always depend on land lines.. IMO

Your analogy of land lines in comparison to ice delivery is way off base.. you need to re-calibrate...:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> These folks will be lucky to have a job soon. It does not take a genius to figure out land line phone is going away just like home ice delivery.


In the residential market I would thing land lines will disappear?

http://broadband-nation.blogspot.com/2009/01/what-is-future-for-land-line-phone_21.html


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...These folks will be lucky to have a job soon. It does not take a genius to figure out land line phone is going away just like home ice delivery.


 That's my gripe with the unions in this case. It'd be like phonograph makers unionizing to keep their jobs. There is no demand anymore, and as much as I support workers' rights, in this case their occupation is becoming obsolete and the company has every right to downsize that division.

If the union was smart and really wanted to protect their workers, it would read the writing on the wall and retrain these guys in data and fiber as fast as it possibly could.

-John


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Landline telephones are a thing of the past. Data however is not. I haven't used a land line in 6 years. I'm all mobil and so is my business.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Landline telephones are a thing of the past. Data however is not. I haven't used a land line in 6 years. I'm all mobil and so is my business.


I have two land lines in my house one is not used at all (fax line) the second one we check the number and SLEDOM answer. Our relatives from the UK are the only ones calling that number.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I will always have my (2) land lines....


Yeah, right along with your beeper, lets just say you are a very small minority. :laughing:



B4T said:


> but business will always depend on land lines..


We have offices in three states, all our phones use the internet. 



B4T said:


> Your analogy of land lines in comparison to ice delivery is way off base..


No, you are old and are slower to accept the changes.

Many businesses no longer use traditional phone lines.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, right along with your beeper, lets just say you are a very small minority. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems you are being rather judgmental, next you will be telling him his solder pot and friction tape are a thing of the past.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, right along with your beeper, lets just say you are a very small minority. :laughing:
> 
> *I find something that works fine.. I stay with it.. :thumbsup:*
> 
> ...


The businesses I maintain still use land lines.. but most have switched over to a different vendor like Broadband instead of Verizon..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> The businesses I maintain still use land lines.. but most have switched over to a different vendor like Broadband instead of Verizon..


Bob, buy a Mac, an iPhone and iPod, and I'm telling you you'll love using Invoice2Go right on your iPhone. Best thing ever invented, seriously. 

Embrace technology. :thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Good, I am glad they are making record profits. This way they can use those profits to make even more money by hiring more people to do the work for them. Hopefully they'll phase you morons out of the picture in the near future and lower rates will prevail.* I'm an AT&T by the way*. :whistling2:


.....and I am sure if the same thing happened at AT&T you would just accept the new insurance premium with open arms, ......................get real. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Bob, buy a Mac, an iPhone and iPod, and I'm telling you you'll love using Invoice2Go right on your iPhone. Best thing ever invented, seriously.
> 
> Embrace technology. :thumbup:


A buddy just got an Ipad, I have to admit it is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> A buddy just got an Ipad, I have to admit it is pretty damn cool.


Yeah but I got to admit that if you have an iPhone there's really no need to have an iPad too. I bought mine and seldom even use it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

360max said:


> .....and I am sure if the same thing happened at AT&T you would just accept the new insurance premium with open arms, ......................get real. :thumbsup:


I pay for all my **** and rely on customers and my hard work to pay for what I have. I understand that it's not an entitlement. You're entitled to **** in my opinion.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Bob, buy a Mac, an iPhone and iPod, and I'm telling you you'll love using Invoice2Go right on your iPhone. Best thing ever invented, seriously.
> 
> Embrace technology. :thumbup:


I'm happy with postage stamps I don't have to lick anymore.. :laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

360max said:


> .....and I am sure if the same thing happened at AT&T you would just accept the new insurance premium with open arms, ......................get real. :thumbsup:


 
AT&T is celluar

We are talking about the verizon LANDLINE strike

You still don't get it do you?


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

B4T said:


> I will always have my (2) land lines.. CABLE wants my phone service also.. but they can go ....
> 
> Personal use will get the market share of cell users.. but business will always depend on land lines.. IMO
> 
> Your analogy of land lines in comparison to ice delivery is way off base.. you need to re-calibrate...:laughing:


Coming from the guy who still uses a beeper....


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I pay for all my **** and rely on customers and my hard work to pay for what I have. I understand that it's not an entitlement. You're entitled to **** in my opinion.


...so what you are saying is that AT&T employees work for their money and Verizon employees do not. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

BBQ said:


> A buddy just got an Ipad, I have to admit it is pretty damn cool.


Great tool and a lot of fun


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Yeah but I got to admit that if you have an iPhone there's really no need to have an iPad too. I bought mine and seldom even use it.


I have an Ipad, Kindle and a Nook, never use them, use the MacBook and Iphone.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Bob, buy a Mac, an iPhone and iPod, and I'm telling you you'll love using Invoice2Go right on your iPhone. Best thing ever invented, seriously.
> 
> Embrace technology. :thumbup:


I just replaced my Blackberry with a new B.B. My wife just got an iPhone. Boy did I screw up. No comparison whatsoever. Iphone is so much better than this piece of garbage. 

I had my cell # changed to my land line # then cancelled the land line. Wireless is the"future"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I just replaced my Blackberry with a new B.B. My wife just got an iPhone. Boy did I screw up. No comparison whatsoever. Iphone is so much better than this piece of garbage.
> 
> I had my cell # changed to my land line # then cancelled the land line. Wireless is the"future"


Get rid of the BB the IPHONE is great .

I just wish i could learn how to use it faster...:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

The union is upset because the company wants a 20 % payment on their healthcare. Just like most of America pays


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bullmike said:


> The union is upset because the company wants a 20 % payment on their healthcare. Just like most of America pays


http://blog.heritage.org/2011/08/19/in-verizon-strike-unions-protest-obamacare-law-they-helped-pass/


The union brought on themselves..:blink:



> Two unions are on strike against Verizon Communications in protest of proposed company policies that the unions themselves helped bring about. The new Obamacare law, which both unions supported, dramatically hikes the cost of Verizon’s employee health care plan. Efforts to pass some of that cost on to employees have sparked outrage, and now a strike.
> 
> Verizon’s health care plan is what President Obama commonly referred to as a “Cadillac plan” – expensive and luxurious – during his push to get health care legislation through Congress. The new law will levy a 40 percent tax on all health care plans with individual coverage worth more than $10,200 and family coverage worth more than $24,000.
> 
> ...


http://blog.heritage.org/2011/08/19/in-verizon-strike-unions-protest-obamacare-law-they-helped-pass/ 



bullmike welcome to the forum......:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

No strikers down the street today, I guess they were all too tired from all that sign holding and chanting.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought thhey went back to work, without a contract.

Passed Verizon's Local Headquarters and there was a sign 

"These Scabs Crossed the picket line"

Then a short list of names.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> I thought thhey went back to work, without a contract.


Yeah kind of



> Two labor unions, represented by Communications Workers of America and International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers, called off their strike as the old contract, which expired on August 6, was extended indefinitely with the prior terms.
> 
> The striking employees were from the company’s wireline division in the Mid-Atlantic and Northeast regions that is losing money to cable-TV carriers. Persistent losses in access lines are weighing on revenues and margins of the division. Hence, Verizon was trying to amend the terms of the labor contract. The company proposed to enhance the employee 401(k) plan and increase contribution to healthcare insurance premiums by freezing pension plans.


http://www.zacks.com/stock/news/59460/Verizon+Workers+Resume+Work


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Bottom line is that Verizons jumping on the bad economy band wagon ( which in many cases for many people it is a real issue) as an excuse to cut back. Come on.... There profits are up. They just want more.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Control Freak said:


> Bottom line is that Verizons jumping on the bad economy band wagon ( which in many cases for many people it is a real issue) as an excuse to cut back. Come on.... There profits are up. They just want more.


I'll bet if the Employees of Verizon were offered 50% of the cash value of all their benefits which means thousands of dollars in their pay checks every year and they could buy their own health insurence and still have plenty of extra money they do not get now.


Screw the benefits give me the money..:thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> I thought thhey went back to work, without a contract.
> 
> Passed Verizon's Local Headquarters and there was a sign
> 
> ...



If I were a management type that had to deal with those yahoos over the last few weeks I would make DAMN SURE their lives were as miserable as I possibly could when they come back to work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I know if my men went on strike, and then heard some of the stuff that was shouted at management by the strikers I would be less than happy and less than generous in the future with the men.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

Why should Verizon's union members care about the rest of the economy or what other people are paying for health care etc. 

As long as the company that they are working for is posting profits and adding business lines, then why should they take a hit in the paycheck & loss of bennies. Why do you think they are posting those profits? Is the CEO or CFO out there stringing fiber, copper, and doing FIOS installs etc. 

Verizon knows this, they were simply trying to exploit the current anti-union sentiment. But its hard to cry poverty when your making money and business is good.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it over, I noticed the front of the Verizon building in LB vacant yesterday.


----------

